# Teeney's Blog :)



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello everyone! I would like to start a little blog/journal about my female betta, Teeney, "her" pets (two nerite snails named Miles and Cargo) and her tank.. Pretty much anything fish-related.  Note that this first entry is going to be kind of long... This one will be just a general intro and then I will do today's entry.  

*General:*

Teeney is an orange female veil tail betta. I was at walmart on a Monday, April 9th, 2012 with my parents. While they did their grocery shopping, I decided I would go check on the bettas to make sure none of them needed any serious care (ie I often find ones with really dirty water or leaking cups) Teeney is not my first betta- but she is my first _properly cared for _betta due to how much I have learned while she has been in my care. (She is technically my 4th betta. :-( )

I walked over to the fish section... This wasn't the walmart I usually go to, they had female bettas and ordinary fish, unlike my walmart. I looked around at the bettas and saw a beautiful blue male! I took the cup and showed my mom and said, "Please mom, can I get one?!?" She replied with a firm "No. Your cats will go nuts." I walked away and put him back. -_- Then I went back to mom and said, "I can put the tank on my (wall) shelf. The cats cannot get to it!" She gave me a -_- (im annoyed) face. Then said to my dad, "What do you think?" He said, "I don't care." I excitedly returned to the fish section and double looked over the fish. I didn't look at the females at first- I always thought female bettas were ugly tailless fish and the males were beautiful finned fish. (I had only seen very few females that had REALLY and I mean, REALLY short tail fins- im wondering if their tails were _missing_. So I walked over to the female bettas and laid my eyes on an orange blob zipping in that tiny dirty cup. I looked her over and just fell in love. I returned the male to his spot (he was just laying on the bottom) and found a 2.5 gallon tank.

I took Teeney home. She stayed in her 2.5 gallon tank for about 3 weeks on my wall hanging shelf. At first my cats stared at the tank for a minute or so and then paid no mind to it. I researched about bettas and discovered that they really thrive their best in 5 gallons or more. I also learned about cycling a tank. I ordered a Master test kit from walmart and purchased a 10 gallon tank from walmart. Now my betta is thriving in her 10 gallon tank- which is 5 degrees warmer than it was on my shelf. She even has a light and two pets- nerite snails named Miles and Cargo. She enjoys playing in the baffled filter current. 

Note that I am a lover of picture taking so I kind of get a little spammy with the pics. xD

*Teeney*: 











*Cargo*, one of her pets with a scraped shell  (Miles is a little camera shy)










Here is the (Current) *state of my very undecorated tank*.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

*5/22/2012*

*Tuesday, May 22nd, 2012*

Today Teeney hasn't really done anything but the usual.. She did enjoy her tri-weekly frozen blood worm...


But one of her snails, Cargo did give me a scare. I always check on them and I located Miles. But Cargo was nowhere to be seen. I picked up the spongebob house and looked inside, nothing... Looked on all the decorations.. No Cargo. I started to panic, "What if she died and buried herself in the gravel?" I was scared. Finally I located her hiding above the water behind the filter baffle. I put her in the water. Phew!


Other than that, all I did was tie the java fern to one of my rock decorations, hopefully it will root itself soon. (I bought this rock with fake plants on it, and cut the plants off.)










Also thought I'd share my "Final" tank design... It is just a sketch.. The empty space will have some sort of plant there will a little space between the house and the plant..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

*Thursday, May 24th, 2012*

*Thursday, May 24th, 2012*


Yay! Teeney's tank is finally decorated! I am in love with it! xD I still need to get a background and the java fern is still being rooted to the rock with a string, but other than that, it is complete!!


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Wow! Teeney's tank looks really nice with all the plants. Mastering the art of aquatic horticulture proved to be beyond me, sadly; I had some java fern but couldn't have it with my fishy because of the soft water from the tap.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> Wow! Teeney's tank looks really nice with all the plants. Mastering the art of aquatic horticulture proved to be beyond me, sadly; I had some java fern but couldn't have it with my fishy because of the soft water from the tap.


Aww, and thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

*5/26/2012*

*Saturday, May 26th, 2012*


Well today I saw something really cute c: 
I put half of a cuttle bone into my tank to add calcium for my nerite snails. Well I put it half way under a decoration, but apparently it got out from under the decoration and it floated to the surface. I went to pick it up, and found Cargo on the underside! The filter made her ride this around the tank! Teeney followed like, "What the heck?!"










Cute pics of Teeney:



















I just found Cargo covered in algae wafers. She sure is wild, ehh?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love Teeney 's color! Your tank looks very nice.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Great blog! Love your tank, especially the "house" you have in there, cute!


----------



## coder14 (Feb 11, 2012)

Female bettas can be pretty awesome, I don't think they get enough respect.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

*Update 6/18/2012*

UPDATE! 6/18/2012

Okay so it has been awhile now..  


I started feeding Teeney Omega One tropical fish pellets super color. Theyre supposed to enhance the color of your fish. I haven't noticed much of a change in her orange color, but it has really brought out the white in her tail. When I first got her, you could see very very faint white/very pale blue lines on her tail. I'm not sure if it is the food that did it, or the fact that I bought a heater, or if it just happened.. But look at her now! 











Also I have been harvesting some baby plants  In this little jar I have 3 baby java ferns and 2 baby el nino ferns... idk what im going to do with them.. Keep them or give them away or what but.. yeah. I like seeing them grow, since it is easier to notice growth in such tiny plants. yeah im a weirdo.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Today I found out Cargo, one of my nerite snails, is a boy! I couldn't see the little thingy by her eye before (FYI males have a white sack by their right eye)... So no wonder there are no eggs, since my other snail miles is a boy too.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry to do THREE UPDATES IN ONE DAY! :O
But this is important! Teeney is going to be part of a sorority!!! (if shes a good fishy and doesnt bully or get bullied ) I only bought two today, but im buying another two on wednesday. ANy name ideas for these female veiltails?

This first one looks more purple in person rather than the blue in the pic


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay I just bought the last two bettas 

Pandora, Spade tail









Fauna, Veil tail










And here is my quarantine shelf xD


----------

